# where to bring furs in MN, and POLL



## cdusthockey (Apr 4, 2006)

*How do you trap your beavers?*​
Bodygrip or Conibears266.67%Foot hold with a drowner line133.33%Snares00.00%


----------



## cdusthockey (Apr 4, 2006)

i am trapping around the Bemidji area, and i am wondering if there is any other place to bring beaver pelts besides Sundrud Furs in Fosston. I am just wondering if there is anyone in town who pay for furs in town, or withing a half hour of town?

thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not in MN, but will share my thoughts...... You might consider checking into selling at your State Trapping Association Fur Sales. The comissions help support them, and you might do better than taking your fur to a sole buyer (unless you've been selling to him for awhile). If you're not a member of your State Association, you should be, as they are fighting to help preserve & protect your rights to trap, as well as working with other sportsmans organizations, as well as the State DNR.
Smitty


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You could give Jim Stargel of North Star Furs in Nashua MN a call he is not within a half hour of Bemidji but he might make some runs around the state. I sold all of my coyotes to him this year and thought that he was very good to deal with and pretty honest. I have sold to sundrud in the past but his prices have just not been what they need to be in the last couple of years.

Brad


----------

